# The Human Abstract Megathread!



## Jamslamsly (Oct 25, 2006)

www.myspace.com/TheHumanAbstract = Main Site

www.myspace.com/Thehumanabstractfansite = 2 More Songs

I'm checking these guys out live Nov. 4 in Wichita Kansas. They're playing in an Eagles Lodge that my band has played twice. Super small venue. No stage...just a drummer platform. Gonna be sick.

Check out that Napolean Dynamite Arpeggiating Shredder of a guitar player they have. Almost the whole band is made up of 20 yr olds. Makes me want to quit  but I have to love them because they led me here. Check em out!

James


----------



## Eric (May 29, 2007)

Holy Fucking Hell.    

Insanity but with lots of actual singing over it. Along with awesome classical guitar riffs shoved in between the blistering shred.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2007)

Link?


----------



## Eric (May 29, 2007)

I'll see if I can find one. This is my new favorite band. I'll go get the CD out of my car and see what it's called...

Here we go...

..::The Official Human Abstract Website ::..


----------



## Jysan (May 29, 2007)

They're OK...their lead guitarist can shred, or at least looked like he could when I saw them with MNEMIC and God Forbid...Personally though, I think there's too much singing in metal these days. It seems like all these new "metal" bands are doing it these days to fit the trend/mold...just my opinion.


----------



## Eric (May 29, 2007)

I don't really mind what the vocalist does as long as the music kicks ass.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (May 29, 2007)

7Strings said:


> I don't really mind what the vocalist does as long as the music kicks ass.




+1 
Alot of people think that protest the hero is bad because of the singing but it doesnt bother me at all. I like it more some times than others but i never stop listening because of vocals.
And i think the human abstract is pretty cool for actually taking the time to tab out some of their songs for their fans. They're not very famous and wont make any money since its not a tab book their taking their time to do something their fans requested. Thats a big in my book.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 31, 2007)

I just got back from their show. It was insane. I got to meet Nathan, their vocalist, which was really cool. Plus, they had EBMM John Petruccis, which is always a plus.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 31, 2007)

Jysan said:


> They're OK...their lead guitarist can shred, or at least looked like he could when I saw them with MNEMIC and God Forbid...Personally though, I think there's too much singing in metal these days. It seems like all these new "metal" bands are doing it these days to fit the trend/mold...just my opinion.




 I find that amusing, 'cause to ME, the screaming is the new trend; the metal bands I grew up with ALL sang, and sang their asses off  

I understand what you mean though... I've noticed I've just gotten used to (and able to really appreciate!) all these bands screaming - and the next album they put out is mostly singing! And they're all doing it at the same time... hmm....  

Ah well, trends come and go, styles come and go... as long as they do it WELL, and with soul, I'm all for it!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 7, 2008)

Are any of you guys out there fans of this band? They are amazing and quite honestly my favorite band right now

YouTube - The Human Abstract - Mea Culpa


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think they are a pretty cool band to be honest , theres some great ideas, I don't listen to them constantly, but I think a few of their tracks are great


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## S-O (Jun 7, 2008)

I dig 'em.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, thanks for posting...these guys are pretty cool.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah all of these songs are off their first album with the original guitarist. A.J. Minette is the guys name but he left the band because he just couldnt play metal anymore. Hes into classical style stuff and hes such an amzing guitarist.


----------



## Groff (Jun 7, 2008)

"Nocturn" Is an amazing song. At first I didn't like them, as at the time I had heard of sooo many bands that sounded just like them, but I listened to it anyway, and it's a great song!

These guys have some talent and interesting ideas, but sometimes it's hard to get over the whole 'breakdowns every other second' style they have.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 7, 2008)

I remember my friend showing me these guys but I couldn't remember the name, thanks for posting this!


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 8, 2008)

About the only metalcore band I like or so. Crossing the Rubicon is a fucking badass song. Desiderata is a cool instrumental song too.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 8, 2008)

Favorite song : Vela, Together We Await The Storm.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 8, 2008)

They have a new album coming out in the next month or so, im hoping its good since its the first without AJ.


----------



## budda (Jun 8, 2008)

I heard of them before they were really all that big, through samplers and purevolume lol. i have 2 or 3 songs on my comp, good stuff.

dont own any CD's though.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 2, 2008)

The Human Abstracts new album "Midheaven" is coming out August 26 and they just recently posted 2 new songs on their Myspace page. A Violent Strike and Procession of the Fates are the 2 new ones. They sound amazing too me and alot different than their debut album Nocturne. This is also the first stuff written without A.J. Minette their original guitar player. Anyways here they are, im really digging them alot.

MySpace.com - The Human Abstract NEW SONG UP NOW!!! - Los Angeles, California - Metal / Progressive / Rock - www.myspace.com/thehumanabstract


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool.

Different vibe. But still very frantic.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 2, 2008)

cool


----------



## singularity (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone else excited about this album? I know Midheaven was a pile of garbage, but after spending some time in the studio with these guys...all I have to say is: prepare to be blown away. Keep your eyes peeled around mid-day tomorrow for some crazy stuff to be revealed on their Facebook, Twitter, etc.

A.J. Minette is a nutjob guitarist.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 1, 2010)

So glad to see AJ back. I have a feeling that this album is gonna be ridiculous.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 1, 2010)

AJ's back? Well, I'll definitely check this out, then. I remember when I went to their show on a whim when they were on their Nocturne tour, and I was blown away by them. I'd only heard about them in a blurb about Nocturne in Guitar One (at least I _think_ it was Guitar One), and it sounded like something I'd like, and I was right.







These were probably my favorite three tracks.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a fan of Polaris.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 1, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I'm a fan of Polaris.


I forgot about Polaris. It was one of my favorites, too.


----------



## boni (Oct 1, 2010)

AJ is back?

oh fuck!


----------



## singularity (Oct 1, 2010)

First vid up!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 1, 2010)

Damn, I had no idea they got rid of the old singer and got AJ back... I guess I quit paying attention to them when Midhaven came out. Didn't like Midhaven at all, but Nocturne definitely had some cool guitar playing... will definitely be intersting to hear the new stuff with AJ back and a new singer...


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 1, 2010)

singularity said:


> First vid up!




They're back!!!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 1, 2010)

singularity said:


> First vid up!




Hells yes. I hope the new singer is decent.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 1, 2010)

Honestly, I thought there was a lot of interesting stuff on Midheaven. I liked a lot of the background and ambient stuff. I guess the post-production was what I liked most about the album. I think if they were to combine the post production of Midheaven and the instrumentation of Nocturne, you have an amazing album.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 1, 2010)

I liked Midhaven more than Nocturne


----------



## ScottyB724 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh my! 

This totally just made my day. Fuckin excited now !!


----------



## dnoel86 (Oct 1, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Didn't like Midheaven at all, but Nocturne definitely had some cool guitar playing...



I liked to pretend they broke up after Nocturne. I'm fucking stoked to see AJ back.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG yes! that short video just proved to me that they ARE back plus AJ re-joined?... best thing I've read all day by far.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 1, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> I liked Midhaven more than Nocturne



Me too. Though it was far from an "amazing" album, it was much more unique than Nocturne.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 1, 2010)

Dude I cant wait for the new album. I am going to have to go with most people on the midhaven issue. When i got it i listened to it twice all the way through and it didnt do anything for me. However i played the shit out of nocturne.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 1, 2010)

This is exciting, I loved nocturne..kinda; ftp xD


----------



## NickDowe (Oct 1, 2010)

i loved both albums... they were both amazing in their own way.. I am stoked to hear the new stuff. my band used to jam on Vela together we await... in practice all the time and we used it on a sound check onstage at one of our shows. Suprisingly enough not a lot of people know who they are. the guitar playing is unreal... these guys are sick.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 2, 2010)

the cd before notcurne was sick. it was everyones favorites from nocturne, but the vocals were way more metal.


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww sweet I love these guys. They always turn my EBMM gas up to 11.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 2, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> Aww sweet I love these guys. They always turn my EBMM gas up to 11.




Is that what they play? Every time I have ever seen them they were rocking parker flys.


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 2, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> Is that what they play? Every time I have ever seen them they were rocking parker flys.



Every vid I've seen of them they were playing Petrucci's


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 2, 2010)

Andrew Tapley uses a Parker Fly most of the time I think, but yeah, Dean and AJ seem to use EBMM JPs quite a bit.


----------



## cyril v (Oct 2, 2010)

So they're utilizing three guitarists now? 

/mindblown. I need the album now!


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 2, 2010)

^Yup. Originally AJ was just gonna help with the producing/record of the album but he decided to rejoin, and I'm betting that's why their new stuff sounds so good. Dude has some kind of degree for music now as I recall?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, last I heard AJ was working on his masters in music... basically, soon he should be a Doctor of music. haha.

Not sure if they will be having 3 guitarists simultaneously or not. He's supposed to tour whenever he can (maybe not always, due to college).


----------



## metulkult (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully their tone is a lot better than Midheavens...


----------



## singularity (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep, they will be utilizing three guitars whenever A.J. has time off from his graduate studies. 

You guys seriously won't believe the composition of this album when you hear it. My mind detonated when I listened to it.

And the lead tones are awesome, courtesy of The Machine Shop.


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 12, 2010)

So sexy. =o


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## xshreditupx (Nov 12, 2010)

the other guitar player in my band recorded this record. the god damn thing is out of control. you have no idea.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh my....

SO STOKED!


----------



## Jedi Pirate (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn! I can't wait for this!!


----------



## xshreditupx (Nov 13, 2010)

holy shit will is in the video, 2 minute mark exactly!


----------



## ROAR (Nov 13, 2010)

between this and the new Haunted Shores song...
Today was a good day.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 13, 2010)

So much win!


----------



## pineappleman (Nov 13, 2010)

I heard one or two songs off of Nocturne a LOOOONG while back and really liked it, but I downloaded Midheaven and did not care for it much. But this seems quite good. I shall be sure to investigate this further.


----------



## Marc In Exile (Nov 13, 2010)

To go along with what xshreditupx mentioned......I spoke with Will (Putney) a few months ago as he was right in the middle of doing this record (he produced my band's EP as well) and he was REALLY stoked about it and kept telling me how much I was gonna dig it.

Needless to say, I'm really psyched that I happened to catch this video earlier today because he certainly wasn't joking......this is gonna be some serious fuckin MUSIC! As expected from these guys, of course.

Can't wait!

- Marc


----------



## TCOH5246 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nocturne is perfect, in my opinion, and Midheaven was a load of poo-poo. I think a lot of it was because AJ left and Nathan took more control, is how I saw it as, but I'm glad AJ is back. This stuff sounds awesome!


----------



## Crometeef (Nov 13, 2010)

AJ is back? *crawls out from under a rock*


----------



## Misanthropy (Nov 13, 2010)

woooo, cannot wait for this, nocturne was great, midheaven was crap to my ears, looks like the album will be alot more heavier, i really enjoyed the old vocalist though...


----------



## singularity (Nov 13, 2010)

A.J. is my guitar teacher, and I was in the studio twice to see these guys doing their thing. Truly inspiring musicians, and Will Putney is a great producer and a warm person. 

This release is going to completely blindside the metal community.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 13, 2010)

Epic. The new music sounds awesome, and this new vocalist sounds way better than Nathan.


----------



## lankeysob (Nov 13, 2010)

No idea how excited i am for this, haha btbam also released some footage for their ep, but its mainly them goofing off.


----------



## KrewZ (Nov 13, 2010)

I was not a big fan of the old singer, he ruined mea culpa for me even with that epic sweep solo. this on the other hand it sounding like its going to be AMAZING


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh god. They're back. Midheaven had some neat parts but AJ is the keymaster for this band. Without a doubt.

Not trying to downplay the rest of the fellas, but AJ. Bow down. I wish I had that dude's conviction when it came to guitar.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 14, 2010)

I cant wait for this. So stoked.


----------



## boni (Nov 14, 2010)

singularity said:


> A.J. is my guitar teacher, and I was in the studio twice to see these guys doing their thing. Truly inspiring musicians, and Will Putney is a great producer and a warm person.
> 
> This release is going to completely blindside the metal community.





AJ = Tobin > rest of the metal community


----------



## Meh (Nov 14, 2010)

I cant wait for this album


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy fuuck amazing!


----------



## 7thdimension (Nov 15, 2010)

yep, The Human Abstract are BACK with a vengeance and taking names. This album is going to be fuckin amazing =)


----------



## GalacticDeath (Nov 15, 2010)

Wait, is that AJ? I thought he left the band?


----------



## ROAR (Nov 16, 2010)

Who else thinks this is hands down better than all their other work?!

It's pretty fucking ridiculous. 
One of my favorite intro's ever.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## ROAR (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks^ I couldn't get the video link on here, my skills suck.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2010)

Me likey.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes....yes, this is good. Very good.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's ridiculously amazing. Listened to it right before opening this thread, and it absolutely blew me away. Those who said that THA was gonna go downhill after A.J. left and after what happened with Nathan have been proven wrong 

Seems that having A.J. back (plus his new, improved compositional and technical skills) has really done some good, plus the new vocals are extremely awesome! I really want to see what his classical guitar studies will input to the album as a whole... The classical piece he played on the song sampler was beautiful, and got me very intrigued!


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 16, 2010)

They pulled a soilwork. They got their main guy back and now they're writing crazy stuff again.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Nov 16, 2010)

This Album is going to kill all of their other albums asses. I am really digging it.


----------



## KrewZ (Nov 16, 2010)

This is amazing...I cant wait for more!


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 16, 2010)

Woah. I was not expecting this after their first two albums. Instant purchase.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes. Yes! This is good stuff, I love that intro. Thank god AJ is back!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 16, 2010)

This shit is awesome.

New music by The Human Abstract, Protest The Hero, After The Burial, Born of Osiris, The Faceless, etc. all on the way = an overdose of awesome.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Nov 16, 2010)

I seriously wish it wasn't so BTBAM sounding =/

I really dig this song too. I'll definitely be getting the album because I like this song alone more than what I've heard in the past...but I wish it didn't sound so much like BTBAM. (To Me)


----------



## Opeth666 (Nov 16, 2010)

all bands at some point start sounding like other bands thats just the way music is you learn to get over it and enjoy it for what it is, and this is awesome


----------



## jamsea (Nov 16, 2010)

Meh I was excited when I heard the album sampler video but this song just seems to go all over the place. It's got an OK chorous but it seems as if its lacking direction as a whole. I still have some faith in the other songs though. I absolutely loved their first CD (minus their old singer, atleast their new one can sing on pitch) so I'm crossing my fingers that this one turns out great too.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 16, 2010)

Yo I like it but it seems kind of slow paced or less energetic than their old stuff. Based off the preview video though, I imagine the rest of the songs will be crazier.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 16, 2010)

Not doing it for me. I want Nocturne back. Maybe it is a sentimental thing because I shared a fucking amazing show with them, their set consisting of that album, but regardless this just isn't doing it for me at all. No more raw emotions, just feigned ones (for me). I had high hopes for AJ returning as he WAS The Human Abstract, but those have been shattered. This is like a Paul Waggoner expansion of The Human Abstract (and me no like-y BTBAM, as I find them to to be song/riff/theme thieves, as talented as they all are) and it isn't a change for the better.

Me no likey. 

That said! It is a _good_ song, just not at ALL what I wanted for The Human Abstract.


----------



## Harry (Nov 16, 2010)

I really don't think it sounds THAT much like BTBAM, this definitely seems more neo-classical sounding . BTBAM don't really have that upfront neo-classical edge to them, plus BTBAM is more death metal influenced and less melodic than this (Not saying BTBAM doesn't have melodic moments, but just generally they use a bit more dissonant death metal style riffage)
But anyway yeah I tried listening to their older stuff and didn't like the vocalist at all.
This new vocalist making it pretty listenable for me, so will probably be the first album of theirs I'll buy.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 16, 2010)

their first album got some heavy playtime from me, loved it. I heard one track from the second one, and never bothered getting the rest of it. But this.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Nov 16, 2010)

Harry said:


> I really don't think it sounds THAT much like BTBAM, this definitely seems more neo-classical sounding . BTBAM don't really have that upfront neo-classical edge to them, plus BTBAM is more death metal influenced and less melodic than this (Not saying BTBAM doesn't have melodic moments, but just generally they use a bit more dissonant death metal style riffage)
> But anyway yeah I tried listening to their older stuff and didn't like the vocalist at all.
> This new vocalist making it pretty listenable for me, so will probably be the first album of theirs I'll buy.



I agree on the vocals. I did not care for them on Nocturne.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 16, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> I seriously wish it wasn't so BTBAM sounding =/
> 
> I really dig this song too. I'll definitely be getting the album because I like this song alone more than what I've heard in the past...but I wish it didn't sound so much like BTBAM. (To Me)



You mean Dream Theater sounding


----------



## AlucardXIX (Nov 16, 2010)

Metalus said:


> You mean Dream Theater sounding



Either way. I have a couple friends who say "The Great Misdirect" sounds extremely like DT too. So basically it goes both ways. At least The Human Abstract's singer is far more tolerable.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 17, 2010)

This sounded pretty badass to me. I am waiting impatiently for this album. I have a feeling that it is going to be amazing.


----------



## cyril v (Nov 17, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> It's ridiculously amazing. Listened to it right before opening this thread, and it absolutely blew me away. *Those who said that THA was gonna go downhill after A.J. left and after what happened with Nathan have been proven wrong*
> 
> Seems that having A.J. back (plus his new, improved compositional and technical skills) has really done some good, plus the new vocals are extremely awesome! I really want to see what his classical guitar studies will input to the album as a whole... The classical piece he played on the song sampler was beautiful, and got me very intrigued!



I dunno man, that second album was pretty bad. I don't even think that is a subjective opinion or anything; it's gotta be a verified fact. That was biggest wtf moment I've ever had with any cd in my entire life, I bought the cd @ the mall (I don't read reviews, and hadn't been following any news on the band until I bought it), popped it in my cd play all psyched for the drive home....  you can only skip so many tracks 'til you end up back at the beginning.  

Nocturne on the other hand still finds it's way into rotation quite regularly and I definitely like the direction of the new material from this track they've posted here.


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 17, 2010)

Video's down 

I'm an epic THA fan and this.. is.. KILLING ME


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 17, 2010)

Wonderful indeed.


----------



## btfsam (Nov 17, 2010)

cmon guys, who releases the best song first? 
veil released namaste which is probably the most boring song on that cd, after the burial released bread crumbs and white stones, and believe me, it's nothing compared to some of the other songs 

this album will be awesome no worries there


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure what everybody's getting all bent out of shape over. This sounds pretty much like all the clips from the teaser.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 10, 2011)

Check it out guys 
The Human Abstract Sign With eOne Music, New Album Due In March : Theprp.com

march 8th woot, and for those of you who dont know who they are


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 10, 2011)

TY kindly. Setting reminder in Outlook now....


----------



## ROAR (Jan 10, 2011)

That's too far away...


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to be honest: I wish they had their old singer on this one. The new guy has certainly come up in the world, though. FFTL < THA


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 10, 2011)

Good stuff, this release is fulfilling some of the band's potential it seems.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I have to be honest: I wish they had their old singer on this one. The new guy has certainly come up in the world, though. FFTL < THA




From what I have heard, it seems like Travis is a perfect in the band. Definitely much better than from first to last lol.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> From what I have heard, it seems like Travis is a perfect in the band. Definitely much better than from first to last lol.



It's sort of weird, but I like the last guy's whiny kind of singing. I'm a strange one haha .

Faust is amazing though. Musically, these guys are laying it all on the table. I'm also glad to see them returning to a more neo-classical? (not sure if that's what you call it) sound. I wish there were more bands who had that vibe.

Also the videos of them fucking around gets a +1876853 from me. I love seeing how bands are off-stage.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 10, 2011)

The reason they sound like that again is because AJ Minette is back. As for the vocalist situation, I think Travis is 100 times less annoying than Nathan was.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

I loved Nathan's liquid screams, though. They just slip out of him, especially on Nocturne. Travis is solid, but I don't think he should be a full-time vocalist. Just my


----------



## espman (Jan 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I loved Nathan's liquid screams, though. They just slip out of him, especially on Nocturne. Travis is solid, but I don't think he should be a full-time vocalist. Just my


This, too bad Nathan was an annoying douchbag during live shows


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 11, 2011)

espman said:


> This, too bad Nathan was an annoying douchbag during live shows



so very true


----------



## ROAR (Jan 18, 2011)

Here it finally is 

The Human Abstract | Facebook


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I just listened to it, and shit a brick because of all of its awesomeness.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 18, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> Well, I just listened to it, and shit a brick because of all of its awesomeness.



Yeup. I'm glad they released a slower song like this instead of 
the "Pull me to the Gallows" one. Because now I'm even more stoked
for this album.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2011)

Fucking fuckity fucking shit fuck fuck. I want this CD.


----------



## DLG (Jan 18, 2011)

not a big fan of this band's material, but this sounds pretty great.


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 18, 2011)

So much better than Faust!!!

I'm now excited for this album.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2011)

I still wanna hear whatever song that acoustic intro is going in:


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh shit son!, the amount of awesomeness contained within that song is immense.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 18, 2011)

they seem to have settled down a little bit. this doesn't really sound like they are on crack anymore. not saying thats a bad thing, just different


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 18, 2011)

I like their classical guitar style sections more than the GRRRRRRRRRRR sections, at least on what I've heard from this album, I'm sure it'll beat Midheaven though.


----------



## Lon (Jan 18, 2011)

beneharris said:


> they seem to have settled down a little bit. this doesn't really sound like they are on crack anymore. not saying thats a bad thing, just different


 i want some crack! i just got into nocture, this record f'in slays!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah this song isn't as crazy but it's still pretty sick. Can't wait to get my hands on that album!


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 19, 2011)

I cannot say enough about how much I love these guys. AJ was my inspiration for picking up classical guitar, the man is a genius.
LLLOOOVEEEEE this song.

Plus the ending solo from the song sampler is on there


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 19, 2011)

Randy said:


> I still wanna hear whatever song that acoustic intro is going in:


 
 You and me both, that's a piece of work.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 19, 2011)

This song makes me squirm. I'm really kind of worried that I won't be able to get past Travis doing the vocals. I don't really like his voice that much, singing or screaming, and on slower jams like this, vocalists tend to step into the limelight. I really like THA, I don't want them to put out something I can't listen to! Argh, life is tough.

EDIT: Just gave it several more plays. The guitar work is mellow, yet expressive and I like how the atmosphere starts building up towards the end. Travis's vocals are going to be a HUGE point of contention for me though, especially as I'm a vocalist-turned-guitarist and I'm super critical of both.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have very high hopes for this album. It'll be absolutely epic. And +1 to the classical parts. I like them better than the other stuff and I'm REALLY looking forward to hearing it! A.J. inspired me to pick up classical guitar playing again, after so long!


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 19, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> This song makes me squirm. I'm really kind of worried that I won't be able to get past Travis doing the vocals. I don't really like his voice that much, singing or screaming, and on slower jams like this, vocalists tend to step into the limelight. I really like THA, I don't want them to put out something I can't listen to! Argh, life is tough.
> 
> EDIT: Just gave it several more plays. The guitar work is mellow, yet expressive and I like how the atmosphere starts building up towards the end. Travis's vocals are going to be a HUGE point of contention for me though, especially as I'm a vocalist-turned-guitarist and I'm super critical of both.



I like his vocals WAY more than the previous guy's...


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 19, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> I like his vocals WAY more than the previous guy's...



 This


----------



## adrock (Jan 19, 2011)

DLG said:


> not a big fan of this band's material, but this sounds pretty great.



 i could never get into them before. but i like this new song.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 19, 2011)

damn facebook shit, i'll just have to wait for the cd.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 19, 2011)

Vocal work sounds good to me...could care less really. AJ is back. Win.


----------



## AdmitDefeat (Jan 19, 2011)

The album is great. Big step up.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 19, 2011)

EcoliUVA said:


> Vocal work sounds good to me...could care less really. AJ is back. Win.



Not surprised that on a guitar forum, the vocals aren't the #1 most appreciated part of a metal band .

I just feel like this guy isn't going to give me any "wtf that was incredible" moments. He feels like a guy who can sing, but doesn't have that much raw talent. At no point am I close to being impressed with his voice. Yeah, their previous singer Nathan sucked sometimes, but he'd still pull it out. Listen to chorus of "Vela, Together We Await The Storm". That, to me at least, is a wow moment, a part that stands out.

Can Travis pull it off? Based on two songs, I'm leaning towards no, but two songs does not an album make, so I guess I'll be finding out shortly.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the vocals in all the stuff I heard so far.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 19, 2011)

Randy said:


> I like the vocals in all the stuff I heard so far.



They don't suck by any means. Like I said, the guy can sing, but I don't really feel like he's going to blow my mind.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 19, 2011)

I think The Reverend might secretly be Nathan Ells lol


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 19, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> I think The Reverend might secretly be Nathan Ells lol



You've uncovered my secret identity!!


----------



## ToniS (Jan 20, 2011)

March is gonna rule so much music wise!


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 23, 2011)

anybody have or can transpose the solo on this song? ive been trying to learn it by ear but I havn't gotten very close.


----------



## failshredder (Jan 23, 2011)

Man, the singer is a bit whiny, but these riffs, especially the dirty riff under the clean verse, are fucking fantastic.


----------



## espman (Jan 23, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> anybody have or can transpose the solo on this song? ive been trying to learn it by ear but I havn't gotten very close.


 Someone already did a full cover 


Anybody know if this is a member on here?


----------



## adamp (Jan 30, 2011)

Really excited for the new stuff from these guys, wasen't a fan of the last album at all, nocturnal was okay...This sounds very promising though.

The Human Abstract - Digital Veil Song Sampler


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty sure this is a repost dude.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 15, 2011)

Released 6 days ago, previews atleast 2 songs we've never heard, and they sound really fucking good! So stoked for this album, March is gonna be one hell of a month for music


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 15, 2011)

Alt Press | Features | Exclusive Stream: The Human Abstract&#8217;s &#8220;Complex Terms&#8221;

Extremely solid, possibly my favorite released off the new album yet. March is going to be a great month...


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 15, 2011)

Insane is not an appropriate word to describe this track.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 15, 2011)

mind blown


----------



## Double A (Feb 15, 2011)

Listening to it right now and dayaaaaaamn.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Feb 15, 2011)

it's quite awesome


----------



## ROAR (Feb 15, 2011)

Im really surprised they haven't put out a song
that was disappointing. No offense.
Can't wait to get this album.


----------



## Tree (Feb 15, 2011)

March will be the best month for metal EVAR


----------



## cyril v (Feb 15, 2011)

fuck, i thought this was supposed to be out in december. i should've just went to the studio and held a tape recorder up to the wall.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2011)

Since we keep getting "bits and pieces" leaked over time, I figured it was worth just merging this. You'll actually be seeing a lot of "megathreads" popping up over the next few days, to keep all the "this one band" centric stuff tight.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 25, 2011)

They posted a new vid! It was posted on AltPress, but they broke the server haha.

So here is an easier link:
http://d2ciznq2rtdp7k.cloudfront.ne...therun.com/xml/dTNUthWi-0acP8Iwv.xml&ie6=fail


----------



## super_guitar_man (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry if this was already posted. If it wasn't, enjoy


----------



## ROAR (Feb 25, 2011)

Just pre-ordered for the signed copies.
STOKED.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 25, 2011)

new video is out

http://www.altpress.com/aptv/video/exclusive_the_human_abstract_premiere_digital_veil_video/


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

beneharris said:


> new video is out
> 
> http://www.altpress.com/aptv/video/exclusive_the_human_abstract_premiere_digital_veil_video/



Looks like someone's playing Repeater.


----------



## Parametric Funk (Feb 25, 2011)

Just saw them tonight in D.C. with Darkest Hour and Born of Osiris, they put on a sick show! It was really awesome seeing them all with Ernie Ball instruments too.


----------



## Petal (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey i think i saw u there parametric funk. haha, but yea they played great. First live audience they played complex terms for, as well as DH and Savor the kill. Fucked up my wrist crowd surfing tho :/


----------



## MikeH (Feb 25, 2011)

AJ got beefed! Sounds great. Seeing these guys next Thursday. Infinitely stoked.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 25, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like someone's playing Repeater.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 26, 2011)

Goddamnit. I saw these guys in Madrid back in March of 2009 along with Protest The Hero and The Chariot. They put out such an amazing live show! And even then AJ wasn't playing with them and Nathan was still their vocalist. Definitely great guys. Now that AJ's back I'm dying to see them live! Too bad I won't be able to for God knows how long ... So, I demand you guys enjoy the fuck out of these shows!


----------



## Severance (Mar 2, 2011)

Thought I'd share


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just saw this the other day, though the video is kinda straight forward, I enjoyed the song! And had a couple of laughs at the pumped guitarist


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

There's a whole megathread on Human Abstract; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/30007-human-abstract-megathread-5.html

Generally, when news is nearly a week old, it's safe to assume it's been posted.


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2011)

That fucking rocked!  I want to hear morez now.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so jacked for this to come out.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 2, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> I'm so jacked for this to come out.


 
 

6 more days...

Really like their new vocalist.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 2, 2011)

Hell yeah. Ive dug The Human Abstract since Nocturne came out and glad to see they still kick some major ass. Im kind of bummed that Andrew Tapley isnt in the band anymore. Its cool AJ is back but Tapley was a cool guy, got to meet him and hang out and even talked online for awhile. Ill be seeing them with Darkest Hour and Born of Osiris when they come to tulsa!!!


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm a metal blogger occasionally and my other blogger buddy works at a radio station.

guess what i have heard all of?

oh my god, i can't wait for my pre-order to comne.


----------



## KrewZ (Mar 3, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> i'm a metal blogger occasionally and my other blogger buddy works at a radio station.
> 
> guess what i have heard all of?
> 
> oh my god, i can't wait for my pre-order to comne.



You lucky bastard! haha


----------



## Petal (Mar 3, 2011)

haha, i just hope its better than Midheaven was.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 3, 2011)

Petal said:


> haha, i just hope its better than Midheaven was.



Same here. I thought Midheaven was just horrible. They had some good parts on the CD, but not enough to make it worth anything. I'm liking what I've heard off Digital Veil so far.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2011)

^

Why's everyone picking on Midheaven? 

I quite like it.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 3, 2011)

Petal said:


> haha, i just hope its better than Midheaven was.



Believe me when i say it is.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 3, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Why's everyone picking on Midheaven?
> 
> I quite like it.



If I would have heard it without knowing it was THA, I'd probably have liked it. I just expect a certain sound from them, and didn't feel Midheaven delivered on it.


----------



## concertjunkie (Mar 4, 2011)

new cd is the (.)(.) Pure effin gold, especially with AJ back in the mix. Cant get over how frickin good this cd is


----------



## MikeH (Mar 4, 2011)

They put on one hell of a show. Although AJ was a bit on the arrogant side. And he was a bit sloppy. Overall, they sounded good, though. The new album will be great.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 4, 2011)

How so? Was he arrogant when you were talking to him? Ive heard hes a shy dude


----------



## MikeH (Mar 4, 2011)

Whenever I was talking to him, he would leave conversation frequently to talk to the vocalist. Maybe it's just his temperament, but he kinda gave that vibe off. Also, when people were talking to him after he finished taking all of his stuff down, he didn't pay any mind to them at all.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Mar 5, 2011)

am i the only one that wasn't feeling this cd at all?


----------



## ROAR (Mar 5, 2011)

^Probably not, but I loved it.

And that's not odd to hear about AJ being like that.
I've seen a lot of shows where some bands just kind of
want to be left alone. He seems like a pretty shy dude.
Though i could be far off base.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Although AJ was a bit on the arrogant side. And he was a bit sloppy.



Neither of those things apply to when we opened for them on the 28th. AJ stood there with me and talked about gear for close to an hour before the show. His eyes lit up when I mentioned that I used an Axe-FX live. He was very gracious humble when my drummer and I talked about how excited we were to see him back in the band.

Also, neither him nor Dean missed a single note during their set. You must have caught them on a bad night. They both plug straight into the PA, so you'd definitely hear a mistake.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 5, 2011)

I cant say anything about AJ but when Andrew was still in he talked to me fo a good while, I talked to Nathan also for about 30 minutes. Now neither of them are in the band!! Shitty but it happens haha. But they were both cool and I didnt know the keyboard player was talking to me for like 5 minutes because he looks 15!!


----------



## shrapnelhunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Just went to pre-order it after listening to the title track on Youtube, and it's £24 ($39 for you Americans). Anybody know whether this is due to import costs or something of that ilk, or if the guy at Amazon who made the entry was high that day?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I cant say anything about AJ but when Andrew was still in he talked to me fo a good while, I talked to Nathan also for about 30 minutes. Now neither of them are in the band!! Shitty but it happens haha. But they were both cool and I didnt know the keyboard player was talking to me for like 5 minutes because he looks 15!!



Haha it's funny, same thing happened to me when I saw them. They were the most laid back people, and very friendly as well! I also spoke for a good while with Brett, and, while he was a bit more shy, he was also very cool. I begged them to play Mea Culpa that day (which they would anyways) and he just told me "Alright, fine, we'll play it just for you" haha I knew it was a joke, but it made me feel excited... Plus, it was my first time meeting any band 

As for their keyboardist, he's a really cool dude as well. He was so happy, since the legal age to drink in Spain is 18, and he was that exact age at that time  even though he looked 15.


----------



## tian (Mar 5, 2011)

The Milwaukee show is being broadcasted live here: The Rave Live - Atticus Metal Tour III Live Concert Broadcast

One more band before THA is up.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 5, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Neither of those things apply to when we opened for them on the 28th. AJ stood there with me and talked about gear for close to an hour before the show. His eyes lit up when I mentioned that I used an Axe-FX live. He was very gracious humble when my drummer and I talked about how excited we were to see him back in the band.
> 
> Also, neither him nor Dean missed a single note during their set. You must have caught them on a bad night. They both plug straight into the PA, so you'd definitely hear a mistake.



They were running straight setups. Pedalboards into a Triple Rec, into a cab. Our venue sucks.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 5, 2011)

tian said:


> The Milwaukee show is being broadcasted live here: The Rave Live - Atticus Metal Tour III Live Concert Broadcast
> 
> One more band before THA is up.



They sounded pretty terrible on Faust... The new vocalist missed almost every single clean note, and the non-AJ guitarist also was very sloppy. It's probably a bad day, but still.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Mar 5, 2011)

yea..im a little less than impressed. mostly with the clean vocals..or the vocals at all. AJ seems to be playing really well but i wish they had at least a LITTLE more stage presence.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 5, 2011)

tian said:


> The Milwaukee show is being broadcasted live here: The Rave Live - Atticus Metal Tour III Live Concert Broadcast
> 
> One more band before THA is up.



I hope you don't mind, I posted this up in the BoO megathread.


----------



## tian (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess that's why AJ is so buff now... having to carry the rest of the band all the time must be one heck of a workout.

But seriously, even though the clean vocals seemed worse than someone just having an off night, the lows were pretty good.


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2011)

tian said:


> I guess that's why AJ is so buff now... having to carry the rest of the band all the time must be one heck of a workout.





But yeah, with regard to the vocals, he was pushing WAAAY too hard. They got better near the middle of the set, though... but he needs to work on it more.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was in attendance at the Rave tonight. The vocals weren't exactly the best, but they weren't that bad, and as usual it was pretty hard to hear the singing in the live mix. The rest of the band was spot on though.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thought you all might enjoy this.

New Album is UP!!!

New Music Releases - Free Full CD Listening Parties - AOL Music


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2011)

^
YES IT IS sir. I'm on track 6 - Holographic Sight right now. This album is VERY good. A nice return to the Nocturne side of tHA. REALLY like the new vox too.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm depressed. I had such high hopes for this album, and the return of AJ, and it didn't live up to my expectations. It's not even the vocals, which I've said before bothered me. I feel like on some tracks, AJ is showboating without really adding much to the song. Other than that, the instrumental work is way, way, _waaayyyyyyy _better than Midheaven.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm depressed. I had such high hopes for this album, and the return of AJ, and it didn't live up to my expectations. It's not even the vocals, which I've said before bothered me. I feel like on some tracks, AJ is showboating without really adding much to the song. Other than that, the instrumental work is way, way, _waaayyyyyyy _better than Midheaven.



I'm (very slightly) dissapointed too. This is too much like Nocturne and not enough like Midheaven. I'm probably the only one who wasn't excited about AJ's return and the subsequent booting of Tapley. Notcturne was just another core-record to me, but I thought Midheaven was brilliant. Even if you didn't like it, you have to admit it was much more unique than Nocturne. And yeah, AJ is a showboat. Why do you think he's all glamor muscles?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 8, 2011)

I quite like this album from the first listen! Going to give it a couple more listens and give a final decision later


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2011)

i just saw them other night with ibnzrg. i dont know what band they where though. iwas there for born of osiris. i liked most of the bands that played that night


----------



## DLG (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I'm in the minority, but I like Midheaven. I like them with more singing, more pop oriented with better songs. 

When they try to tech it up they sound like a poor man's BTBAM or PTH imo.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

DLG said:


> I think I'm in the minority, but I like Midheaven. I like them with more singing, more pop oriented with better songs.
> 
> When they try to tech it up they sound like a poor man's BTBAM or PTH imo.





The songs on Midheaven were just much more interesting.

I like the new album, but I feel like they abandoned a lot of the aspects of Midheaven that made them unique.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm (very slightly) dissapointed too. This is too much like Nocturne and not enough like Midheaven. I'm probably the only one who wasn't excited about AJ's return and the subsequent booting of Tapley. Notcturne was just another core-record to me, but I thought Midheaven was brilliant. Even if you didn't like it, you have to admit it was much more unique than Nocturne. And yeah, AJ is a showboat. Why do you think he's all glamor muscles?



Midheaven was definitely unique. I can't really think of many albums with a similar sound. With that said, though, Nocturne had some great neo-classical runs, and some epic parts (the chorus of Vela comes to mind). 

This latest effort sounds like someone is trying to cover Nocturne to me. It's almost like AJ is ripping off himself or something. 

Also,


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 8, 2011)

I cant even express how much i am enjoying the new album. I wish it had more than 8 songs though.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree that Midheaven, while not Nocturne, was still a good album. Its like when Metallica put out Load. Sure its not Master of Puppets but I still thought it was a great album. I dont know the whole story about Tapley going and AJ coming back, but seems like they just said AJ is back, bye. Tapley was a fantastic guitar player and a cool dude. I havent listened to all of the new album yet but I heard a few songs and liked them so far.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I really like the new album. It's an excellent progish-metal record. It just lacks the quirkiness of Midheaven which made it not so straight forward metal.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really like the new album. It's an excellent progish-metal record. It just lacks the quirkiness of Midheaven which made it not so straight forward metal.



I think thats what I like about THA. They werent the standard metal. They could shred but they had catchy song writing and the quirkiness. They were very hard to compare to another band sound wise.


----------



## Double A (Mar 8, 2011)

I have never listened to anything by these guys until this album and I usually do not like my metal with this style of singing unless it is Opeth. That said, I really, really like this album, some of the guitar work is amazing and I think some of the vocals are amazing as well, mostly the huge amount of layering going on.

7/10 for me, really enjoyable album.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep trying to sit through the whole album on that AOL stream but I find myself changing it to something else after 1 or 2 songs. I liked the all the album previews and whatnot but something about the final product doesn't really grab me like their first 2 albums did


----------



## The McThief (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not crazy about every single track, but overall I'd give this album maybe a 6.5 out of 10. It's cool and heavy, but some of the twiddly twiddlys seem pretty unnecessary sometimes (i.e. the beginning sweep-tap thing on digital veil. it just seems out of place, and kinda show off-ish). But others like Complex Terms and Holographic Sight are great


----------



## Ryan666213 (Mar 9, 2011)

They played a 3 song set in St Louis and I got a couple video's from it. Stupid battery on my camera kept dying. They were badass though!


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow the singer looks like Steve Perry from Journey!


----------



## ToniS (Mar 9, 2011)

Loving the new album, but in all honesty, do you really have to play sweep arpeggios in the middle of everything?

Cmon AJ. They do get pretty boring.


----------



## JacobShredder (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't see where people are getting that this is anywhere near nocturne.. in any aspect at all.

Alot of the album has clean vocals that are more aimed at recreation of romantic era vocal style. And the guitar parts...totally different IMO. Heavy parts are heavier, technical parts are amazingly put together. 

Each song is different, the title track digital veil is amazing. They did a superb job of making the guitars have a "digital" feel to em.
Hated Midheaven..and i didn't even know AJ had left for that album, unbiasedly hated that album from the first time I heard it, I bought it at the local store and gave it away. 
Love midheaven also.


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 10, 2011)

is it me or does the title track sound alittle bit like necrophagist? like foul body autopsy? regardless I'm loving this album


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 10, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> is it me or does the title track sound alittle bit like necrophagist? like foul body autopsy? regardless I'm loving this album



It sounds appreciably similar to Born of Osiris to me. I had never listened to this band before this album, I'm about halfway through it now, and I dig it so far. I'll jam the other two for sure.


----------



## Tree (Mar 10, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> is it me or does the title track sound alittle bit like necrophagist? like foul body autopsy? regardless I'm loving this album



One section midway through the song has a riff that is very typical of the tech death genre. I wouldn't say that the whole song sounds anything like Necrophagist though.


----------



## Double A (Mar 10, 2011)

The more I listen to this album the more I really like it. I guess I am glad this is all I have heard from these guys judging from what I have listened to on youtube their earlier material just sounds typical.


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 10, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> It sounds appreciably similar to Born of Osiris to me. I had never listened to this band before this album, I'm about halfway through it now, and I dig it so far. I'll jam the other two for sure.


never listened to born of osiris


Tree said:


> One section midway through the song has a riff that is very typical of the tech death genre. I wouldn't say that the whole song sounds anything like Necrophagist though.



yeah I men't a few parts here and there.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Mar 10, 2011)

I love this album. Best stuff they've done IMO. (Coming from someone who liked Nocturne and hated Midhaven)


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 10, 2011)

tongarr said:


> Loving the new album, but in all honesty, do you really have to play sweep arpeggios in the middle of everything?
> 
> Cmon AJ. They do get pretty boring.



They dont get boring


----------



## adrock (Mar 18, 2011)

i've never given this band the time of day until this new album. and needless to say, i'm loving it. i can definitely hear the btbam and protest references people have mentioned... oh well, it's still a great album in my opinion


----------



## JordanLee (Mar 20, 2011)

The leads in Holographic Sight are boggling my mind!


----------



## adrock (Mar 26, 2011)

this thread is super long, so i admittedly didn't read the whole thing. but i just found out the new vocalist for the human abstract is travis from from first to last. i can't lie, i'm a big fan of some of their earlier work, and i'm completely blown that this is him on digital veil. he's REALLY stepped his vocals up, and i dig it. a lot. regardless of the hate the vocals have gotten so far.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 26, 2011)

I might be the minority here, but I actually liked the vocalist from the first album. He may not have been as proficient as the new guy, but he definitely had a very distinct voice that may have been a bit quirky, but I thought it fit the music a lot better.

As for the new album, from what I've heard on the tube, I like a few of the tracks and for the most part the music sounds pretty solid from the few songs I heard. I like the track "Holographic Sight" the best so far.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, I like Nathan as well. Some of the vocal melodies really grabbed me on the first listen and you can tell that he puts his heart into it, although the first time I checked out a few songs by THA on Youtube I thought his voice was almost funny haha. Good singer, haven't listened to Digital Veil enough to see if I like Travis' cleans more but I would definitely say Travis is a better growler.


----------



## dnoel86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> haven't listened to Digital Veil enough to see if I like Travis' cleans more but I would definitely say Travis is a better growler.



His cleans are great, a lot less nasal and whiny, but I still miss Nathan. I was excited when I heard AJ was back but disappointed when I found out Nathan was gone. 

It's a different style of vocals, but it's great in its own right.


----------



## Lon (Apr 12, 2011)

dnoel86 said:


> His cleans are great, a lot less nasal and whiny, but I still miss Nathan. I was excited when I heard AJ was back but disappointed when I found out Nathan was gone.
> 
> It's a different style of vocals, but it's great in its own right.



actually.. if you view digital veil as a new chapter, even as a new band, its so perfect, everything is just spot on, the screams fill out orchestra halls and the cleans sound very distinct and classical voiced, if you just blend out the funny we play a lot of notes past of the band you can really appreciate how great travis sounds on this record


----------



## Metalus (Apr 12, 2011)

Lon said:


> actually.. if you view digital veil as a new chapter, even as a new band, its so perfect, everything is just spot on, the screams fill out orchestra halls and the cleans sound very distinct and classical voiced, if you just blend out the funny we play a lot of notes past of the band you can really appreciate how great travis sounds on this record



Very true  They are not the same band they were a few years ago. I still like Nocturne better, but this album comes in a very close 2nd. It will only get better from here on out


----------



## Jay Jay (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, anyone here been to the Pull Me From The Gallows tour yet? Anyone know what they're gonna be playing? I'm hoping for Antebellum and Holograpic sight, but I'm afraid I'll be sorely disappointed, haha.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 30, 2011)

Jay Jay said:


> Hey, anyone here been to the Pull Me From The Gallows tour yet? Anyone know what they're gonna be playing? I'm hoping for Antebellum and Holograpic sight, but I'm afraid I'll be sorely disappointed, haha.



I don't think the tour started yet, did it? I know they threw Holographic Sight into the setlist after the album came out, so I wouldn't be shocked to hear it.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 1, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> I don't think the tour started yet, did it? I know they threw Holographic Sight into the setlist after the album came out, so I wouldn't be shocked to hear it.



Ohh really? I could have sworn this was the second incarnation of the tour... I have no idea why I thought that. Hmmm, okay, well then I guess I'll reserve the question for later, haha

Yeah, I've seen live videos of Holographic, so I'm assuming they'll play that, but I'm wondering about Antebelllum, I feel like that's a song that would be hard to recreate live, which suck because that's probably my favorite on the album, haha


----------



## brutalwizard (May 1, 2011)

when i saw them with born of osiris they did not play antebellum, horisans to zenith, or patterns (from what i remember)

but they played the rest of the album and vela togethor we await the storm, this was like a month ago if that helps.

but i am exited to see them again, with scale the summit.

even though i just saw both in june. (scale the summit with periphery mmmmm......)


----------



## Lon (May 1, 2011)

no patterns live is actually quite good, that song is way to mellow... but they need to play antebellum and holographic sight... especially holographic sight, that song just screams mosh


----------



## Jay Jay (May 1, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> when i saw them with born of osiris they did not play antebellum, horisans to zenith, or patterns (from what i remember)
> 
> but they played the rest of the album and vela togethor we await the storm, this was like a month ago if that helps.
> 
> ...



Ohh okay, cool. I basically just don't want them to play any of their old stuff, haha, I'm really not a fan of Nocturne of Midheaven.

Since they're headlining though, I'd imagine that they'll play most of the new album, and a couple old songs. I ain't mad.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 16, 2011)

Anyone out there been to the PMFTG tour yet? Got a setlist?


----------



## Metalus (May 16, 2011)

Whos going to the West Palm Beach show? So stoked for this show


----------



## Ralyks (May 16, 2011)

Jay Jay said:


> Anyone out there been to the PMFTG tour yet? Got a setlist?



This. I really want to see what to expect. Debating on if I should just drive an hour to the Bronx but have to worry about, y'know, going to the Bronx, or drving a little over 2 hours for the Allentown show.
Either, if I don't get to meet A.J., I consider the trip a failure.


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (May 16, 2011)

Jay Jay said:


> Anyone out there been to the PMFTG tour yet? Got a setlist?



my band is playing with them tonight. Ill try to remember what they play and let you know. plz give us a listen too.


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (May 17, 2011)

Jay Jay said:


> Anyone out there been to the PMFTG tour yet? Got a setlist?



Elegia
Complex Terms
Faust
Vela
Holographic
Horizons
Patterns

(Encore)

Medley -(A medley of all the best parts of Nocturne....its really cool. I was upset they weren't playing old songs until this.)
Digital Veil


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (May 17, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> This. I really want to see what to expect. Debating on if I should just drive an hour to the Bronx but have to worry about, y'know, going to the Bronx, or drving a little over 2 hours for the Allentown show.
> Either, if I don't get to meet A.J., I consider the trip a failure.



Elegia
Complex Terms
Faust
Vela
Holographic
Horizons
Patterns

(Encore)

Medley -(A medley of all the best parts of Nocturne....its really cool. I was upset they weren't playing old songs until this.)
Digital Veil


----------



## Ralyks (May 17, 2011)

Considering the setlist is mostly the new album and Nocturne is trimmed down to a medley (besides Vela, which they kinda have to play. Its just too badass live), it shows how much they are trying to distance themselves from the first two albums.
I really want to see that medley, and hopefully they throw Mea Culpa into the setlist one of these days, but I can understand as its kinda hard to see Travis singing those songs.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 18, 2011)

Damnit, I'm really disappointed with the lack of Antebellum. I would totally switch out Horizons and Patterns for Antebellum in a heartbeat.
Ohh well, this show is gonna be insane, I'm excited as all hell!


----------



## themike (May 18, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Considering the setlist is mostly the new album and Nocturne is trimmed down to a medley (besides Vela, which they kinda have to play. Its just too badass live), it shows how much they are trying to distance themselves from the first two albums.
> I really want to see that medley, and hopefully they throw Mea Culpa into the setlist one of these days, but I can understand as its kinda hard to see Travis singing those songs.


 
I dont know if I would say that, but I mean they have a new album, and this tour is a headlining run in support of it so it makes sense to play mostly songs from it. Mid haven was shit, so who cares about that, but when your songs are in the 6 minutes each catagory you cant really pick a few to play if your trying to push the new material.


----------



## Ralyks (May 18, 2011)

Midheaven was trite, although it'd be cool to see A Violent Strike in there.
I see what you're saying, the reason I say its like they're distancing themselves from the first two albums is, well, the band that made Digital Veil doesn't sound like the band that made Nocturne (and ESPECIALLY not Midheaven), in my humble opinion.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 18, 2011)

digital veil is sick


----------



## Ralyks (May 28, 2011)

So I hate to necrothread this, but is anyone going to the show in The Bronx tonight? And does anyone know the area they are playing in?


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 1, 2011)

the human abstract is no longer playing the rest of the PULL ME FROM THE GALLOWS tour, i was so exited to see them again, (i did just see them with boo)

FUCK!!

although it does suck for whoever's family member died, and i completely understand


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 1, 2011)

That does sucks, and my condolences to the band.

That said, went to the show in The Bronx. Holy. Shit. Best Metal show I've been to in a looooooong time. The stage was right on the floor. They were right there in front of us. I could pet them.

And I got my picture with AJ. Mission accomplished


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah i saw them the day after the new album came out when they were with BORN of Osiris and, periphery and scale the summit 3 days later. so i am not to bummed.......


but yeah there loss is far more important than the tour


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jun 1, 2011)

They should be announcing a European tour according to their facebook, pretty happy about this!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 14, 2011)

Bumping this thread because I finally realised what all the fuss is about with this band 

I heard some of the first album and thought the guitar playing was amazing (Mea Culpa has a fucking ridiculous solo) but the vocals totally put me off, sounded like second-rate hardcore shouting bullshit. Just couldn't listen to any of the songs apart from the solos.

I just listened to some stuff from Digital Veil with the new vocalist and it is fucking sick. I love it. Plus it has A.J on it 

Double win.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 1, 2012)

Bump for the band breaking up


----------



## amarshism (Jan 1, 2012)

Say what!


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 1, 2012)

Where does it say they're breaking up? I see people commenting on it on Facebook but nothing from the band themselves.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 1, 2012)

The Human Abstract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry said:


> Fuck. How can I put this? It was hard enough answering fan question while I was working for Protest the Hero. Folks, we are not looking for a new vocalist. We are not touring anytime soon. I think it's only fair you guys know that we're on "break or hiatus if you will." I don't know why we haven't said anything. I guess it's because there is always that "maybe if something happens, etc..etc..." Or maybe it's hard for us to realize the reality of our situation, the bands situation, to finally let go. I'll be honest when I say the folllowing: Periphery and Never Say Die were our last tours together as a band.
> It was amazing experience while it lasted. Dean is going back to USC to further his education. AJ, as you know will always continue writing and teaching. Brett, I am sure has something up his sleeve.
> Thank you to everyone who came out to show their love for the band and the music. I'm proud to say that I got to perform and record along side such amazing musicians.



This saddens me everso.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jan 1, 2012)

This is fail.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 1, 2012)

This fucking sucks.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 1, 2012)

Huh, interesting. I was already starting to wonder why they weren't updating the band's Facebook and their personal profiles with information related to the band. 

I started reading the Facebook thread where Henry posted that comment, but didn't stick around to read that comment.

I'm not surprised, though. They've been through a bazillion line-up changes, and I lost track of who was in the band after they announced Digital Veil.

I wish them the best future possible, and hopefully they'll come back together at some point.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 1, 2012)

i have seen them 5-6 times, 3 this year.

one of my fav bands 
glopped to nothingness bad day


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 1, 2012)

Sucks majorly.


----------



## mithologian (Jan 1, 2012)

REST IN PEACE: The Human Abstract | Under the Gun Review 

 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.................


----------



## Duelbart (Jan 1, 2012)

Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!

It is such a dire situation.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 1, 2012)

This bums me out. That last tour was the best that I've ever seen them, but the dude wouldn't leave Corellia (or however its spelled)... At least I've seen them a number of times, great band, all EXCELLENT players...but shit happens..


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jan 1, 2012)

Last time they played in the UK was a tiny set over in Leeds opening for Emmure, probably should have gone...


----------



## thatguy87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ninetyfour said:


> Last time they played in the UK was a tiny set over in Leeds opening for Emmure, probably should have gone...



This. I feel bad now


----------



## -One- (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, I am glad I got to see them opening for Born of Osiris last year, because that's not only how I got into them, but they played an amazing set. It was the night _Digital Veil_ came out, and they played pretty much the entire album, if I recall. It was amazing.
Glad I got to see PtH with Henry, too.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Feb 12, 2012)

Bit of news, Dean recorded this during Digital Veil, but it was never released. So nice!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2012)

Hot damn.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, since their thread got bumped (sick Beethoven cover, bought it as soon as I saw it pop up), and nobody posted this yet, I guess they are really just on hiatus; 

THE HUMAN ABSTRACTS DEAN HERRERA: WE ARENT BROKEN UP | MetalSucks


----------



## JoeyBTL (May 17, 2012)

THE HUMAN ABSTRACT CONFIRM EUROPEAN FEST APPEARANCE; MORE DATES TO FOLLOW? | MetalSucks


----------



## TimSE (May 17, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> THE HUMAN ABSTRACT CONFIRM EUROPEAN FEST APPEARANCE; MORE DATES TO FOLLOW? | MetalSucks



I saw this on FB! So pleased to hear theyr still going!


----------



## 3074326 (May 17, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> THE HUMAN ABSTRACT CONFIRM EUROPEAN FEST APPEARANCE; MORE DATES TO FOLLOW? | MetalSucks





I know it's unlikely and some might find it pointless, but I'd _almost_ give my left nut to see The Human Abstract play with Periphery and The Contortionist again. That was BY FAR the best show I've ever attended.


----------



## MiPwnYew (May 18, 2012)

3074326 said:


> I know it's unlikely and some might find it pointless, but I'd _almost_ give my left nut to see The Human Abstract play with Periphery and The Contortionist again. That was BY FAR the best show I've ever attended.



That really was a great tour! First time I'd ever heard The Contortionist and I was pleasantly surprised, fantastic band


----------



## 3074326 (May 18, 2012)

MiPwnYew said:


> That really was a great tour! First time I'd ever heard The Contortionist and I was pleasantly surprised, fantastic band



Same here, I've been listening to both The Contortionist and The Human Abstract nonstop since that tour. Both incredible bands full of talent and originality. Wish there were more like either. 

My only regret is that I wish I weren't so drunk when Periphery played.  Was having way too much fun.


----------



## breadtruck (Aug 6, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this thread to let people know about the official Digital Veil tab book on sale now. It's being sold by Sheet Happens Publishing, a small company run by the two guitarists from Protest The Hero. I'm not affiliated with them but just thought I'd let people know about it in this thread, seeing as it's probably likely a lot of people here want to learn/already play some THA stuff.

Catalogue | The Human Abstract » Digital Veil | Sheet Happens Publishing

I just ordered mine . 
Those that ordered before August 1st got entered into a draw to win a JP6, but I don't think that offer is on anymore. Either way check it out. They ship internationally; and I'm really impressed with the quality of their products. (I own the 3 Protest tab books already). It says A.J. himself edited the book so you don't have to worry about any innaccuracies.


----------



## FlameIbrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the tab book in the mail a couple weeks ago...



please excuse my leg for pullin the floyd on the first dim tap I play


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a sick cover bro! Great work!
-Brent


----------



## FlameIbrah (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! I wanna tackle Holographic Sight next.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2013)

Because this band rules


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh man blast from the past... havnt heard these dudes since noctourne


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been listening to Nocturne a lot these past couple days, rules


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 14, 2013)

I've rediscovered Nocturne at least four times in the past seven or eight years. Such a great album.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 15, 2013)

I was hoping for some news when this popped up on the front page...

Fantastic band though. I remember when I first heard Nocturne someone recommended it to me as I was hopelessly addicted to Kezia by Protest the Hero. Although they're not really the same I loved it instantly.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 15, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Fantastic band though. I remember when I first heard Nocturne someone recommended it to me as I was hopelessly addicted to Kezia by Protest the Hero. Although they're not really the same I loved it instantly.



Funny you say that, I've always filed THA and PTH next to each other in my brain


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm still pretty sad that these guys are on a hiatus, but at least that's better than broken up. 

The only time I saw them live was with Periphery/The Contortionist and it was one of the best shows I've ever attended  I was pressed right up against the stage directly in front of AJ, watching all the hand magic happen  cool dudes, too


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 28, 2016)

Hate to be a necrobumper, but I was really wondering after throwing on Digital Veil yesterday for the first time in a while, but.... What the hell ever happened to these guys? Still on "indefinite hiatus"? DV was such a great album, would have been nice for a follow up, especially if they got Delvin from Corelia to do the vocals like they did when Travis left the band.


----------



## Drezik27 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Hate to be a necrobumper, but I was really wondering after throwing on Digital Veil yesterday for the first time in a while, but.... What the hell ever happened to these guys? Still on "indefinite hiatus"? DV was such a great album, would have been nice for a follow up, especially if they got Delvin from Corelia to do the vocals like they did when Travis left the band.



I've heard Travis has been interested in doing another record if the band could resolve some of their differences. Don't know what that means or if it's even true.

Regardless, it's a shame. DV was a great album.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 28, 2016)

I do remember the bassist was causing a bit of a tiff. And I'm sure AJ was happy doing his classical work.
Still holing out hope for another record. Travis put some good work into that album too.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 28, 2016)

Aww....seeing this thread up here got me excited...

Last I heard everyone kind of hated each other. Pretty sure it's a dead project.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 28, 2016)

Saw the. Twice in your between nocturne and the. Right before the garbage that is Midheaven came out. Such a great band, and the new singer on DG made everything even better. Sucks that they decided to sleep on the last few year's prog/tech resurgence.


----------



## Burtallica (Mar 28, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one out there that really liked Midheaven.


----------



## robski92 (Mar 28, 2016)

> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one out there that really liked Midheaven.



I liked some of the songs, but DV is still one of my favorite albums ever. I think AJ has some sort of side project right now but it's exact opposite of THA. The songs I heard on youtube weren't to bad though!


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 28, 2016)

Burtallica said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one out there that really liked Midheaven.



That first track off the album was excellent and I wished they carried that one along for the live sets. Tried the rest of the album but couldn't do it...


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2016)

There were a couple of songs in Midheaven that I really liked, but that was about it. I got into them not long after their release of Nocturne and, honestly, I played and listened to it so much that it burned me out. As a result, I never gave Digital Veil much of a chance once it did come out a few years after, but I do remember liking a couple of songs quite a bit.

AJ's an awesome musician, but I somehow feel he's more suited for his classical stuff (even if his input is possibly the one thing that kept me hooked)


----------



## jjfiegel (Mar 28, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Hate to be a necrobumper, but I was really wondering after throwing on Digital Veil yesterday for the first time in a while, but.... What the hell ever happened to these guys? Still on "indefinite hiatus"? DV was such a great album, would have been nice for a follow up, especially if they got Delvin from Corelia to do the vocals like they did when Travis left the band.



The band has posted on Facebook I believe twice this year (once at New Years and once within the last few weeks) stating something like "Digital Veil 2.0" or something similar. Seems like they're coming back.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, at the very least, I feel happy about getting a few people to talk about them again 

Update: Speaking of the freakin' devil, Dean Herrera just put up a post on Instagram 10 hours ago that was linked to Human Abstract FB page with what looks like a big ol' guitar pro file, and the heading says "2.0"


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 29, 2016)

Yaaaaaaasssss. I just want good prog metal that isn't Djent. (I'm happy Djent fans have so many options, but that opening riff to Nocturne Ruffles my jimmys in the best way.)


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 30, 2016)

So since this thread got a bump, figured I may as well drop this here.

It was posted a long time ago by Sean Hall (who AJ actually taught, iirc)and Julian Rodriguez, the Elitist guys. Sounds like a straight up B-side off of Nocturne. Just a little something to stave off the crave for new stuff since I'm assuming most of you guys never caught this


----------



## works0fheart (May 23, 2016)

Okay, that Fortune Teller track is awesome. Never heard of it until just now.


----------

